# The Dreaded "F"



## CyberDruid

Having recently been made aware that the dreaded "F" in many acronyms is considered profanity here on the Forum I would suggest that acronyms be added to the filter that screens all other profanity on the forum. Any acronym with the dread "F" could simply be eliminated.

Acronyms such as: GT*O, ST*U, Q*T, WT*, N*W, O*T, *U etc etc could simply appear as ****, ****, ***, ***, ***, **.

Not only would this protect us all from the dread "F" it might save some of us from a few infractions...or not...

Just a another one of those Dread CyberDruid suggestions









(please note: no actual profanity was used here....just the **** asterick...to make a point...thanks







)


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Honestly, there'd be no need for this (or any other universal filter) if people just filter themselves, you know?


----------



## kidwolf909

Doesn't QFT = Quoted For Truth?

If so, I don't get why they would outlaw that. And seriously, banning letters now?


----------



## phantomgrave

I think this is taking it a little to far CD.


----------



## prosser13

Kidwolf - the phrases would be added to the filter, not the letter.

TBH, I find myself using some like WT* without meaning to, because I don't think of it as badly as swearing...


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


Honestly, there'd be no need for this (or any other universal filter) if people just filter themselves, you know?


That's never going to happen. No matter how many warnings you give, certain people will always use profanity.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


That's never going to happen. No matter how many warnings you give, certain people will always use profanity.


well, we could give Senator Pryor a hand for trying to get a way to do it out XD linky


----------



## CyberDruid

I received two points a few days ago for telling someone to GT*O.

So if you think it's going a little too far then let's establish what is and isn't to be penalized. It irks me no end that I receive an infraction for something I have seen at least a thousand times in threads here. Either eliminate/enforce it/ignore it--but keep the playing field level.

TBH I think this is a valid issue...I have no problem receiving an infraction for rudeness or whatever. If this is truly profanity then lets screen it...


----------



## Drax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Having recently been made aware that the dreaded "F" in many acronyms is considered profanity here on the Forum I would suggest that acronyms be added to the filter that screens all other profanity on the forum. Any acronym with the dread "F" could simply be eliminated.

Acronyms such as: GT*O, ST*U, Q*T, WT*, N*W, O*T, *U etc etc could simply appear as ****, ****, ***, ***, ***, **.

Not only would this protect us all from the dread "F" it might save some of us from a few infractions...or not...

Just a another one of those Dread CyberDruid suggestions









(please note: no actual profanity was used here....just the **** asterick...to make a point...thanks







)


ST*U CYBER!


----------



## gonX

*** FU man... **** and ****

Kidding of course...and I do see your point. People needs to l2speak without profanity, but I do not think all F acronyms should be censored... such as the lesser used WYF (Where are you from?)
They need to be pre-defined like the current ones... or something similiar, because I know if you write the bad word of crap, it gets censored, even if you write it with 1's or such.


----------



## H3||scr3am

but yet my name still makes it eh?


----------



## CyberDruid

RE Qouted For Truth...isince I am not 1337 like ya'll I did not even know that...lol

I thought it was Quit ***ing Talking...


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


RE Qouted For Truth...isince I am not 1337 like ya'll I did not even know that...lol

I thought it was Quit ***ing Talking...










Thats what I thought too.


----------



## Mebby

I think thats pushing it a bit to far and could cause a lot of people unwanted problems.


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

Quote For Truth is used when someone says something that might be deleted, so you quote it. That way it remains even if the original is gone. 
More recently, it is used to show agreement or approval.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I received two points a few days ago for telling someone to GT*O.

So if you think it's going a little too far then let's establish what is and isn't to be penalized. It irks me no end that I receive an infraction for something I have seen at least a thousand times in threads here. Either eliminate/enforce it/ignore it--but keep the playing field level.

TBH I think this is a valid issue...I have no problem receiving an infraction for rudeness or whatever. If this is truly profanity then lets screen it...


The solution is to just screen yourself (not just you; I'm speaking to everybody here) and take a deep breath and CHOOSE whether or not to type something rude.

There's always a choice, people.

This is like asking the government to do your thinking for you, to tell you everything you can and cannot do. This is tantamount to giving away your own freedoms, and for what? Security (from profanity, in this case)?

All that's needed is some self-control and some common sense.

Two dollars worth...


----------



## Retrospekt

Guys, Cyber is being completely sarcastic. Hes saying that its absolutely ridiculous to warn for *** or ****. So he sarcastically suggested that all words with the letter F should be blocked.

Hilarious.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


I think thats pushing it a bit to far and could cause a lot of people unwanted problems.


No more than me hitting bad post everytime I see the dread "F" in an acronym....


----------



## Namrac

Maybe only the rude ones... I see no problem with something like "***". Sure, it may imply profanity, but it's not insulting to anyone and is just used to imply confusion.

**** and ****, on the other hand, can be very rude if used in a certain form.

Edit: Oh.. it's a joke... I knew that. >.>


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


Guys, Cyber is being completely sarcastic. Hes saying that its absolutely ridiculous to warn for *** or ****. So he sarcastically suggested that all words with the letter F should be blocked.

Hilarious.



Actually no...I am serious.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Maybe only the rude ones... I see no problem with something like "***". Sure, it may imply profanity, but it's not insulting to anyone and is just used to imply confusion.

**** and ****, on the other hand, can be very rude if used in a certain form.

Edit: Oh.. it's a joke... I knew that. >.>


It's no a joke and you are correct. I was not just trying to be rude to the person I said GT*O to--I was giving them some advice: GT*O my thread and stop trolling me. In person I would have likely just slapped them upside the head...

BTW open hand slaps are not considered battery...


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Maybe only the rude ones... I see no problem with something like "***". Sure, it may imply profanity, but it's not insulting to anyone and is just used to imply confusion.

**** and ****, on the other hand, can be very rude if used in a certain form.

Edit: Oh.. it's a joke... I knew that. >.>


QFT


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Actually no...I am serious.


???

The solution to this is for mods to stop warning over little things like this. Not to block every single F word.

I took it as sarcasm, sure got a laugh out of me.


----------



## Namrac

Cyber, no offense, but your suggestions are always a bit... out there. Your intentions are always for the betterment of the forum, but your suggestions are pretty much always to radical to ever truly be considered. Baby steps.


----------



## JoeUbi

**** Noob! Is possibly my favorite phrase ever... It's like the only nerd speak I use outside of the cyberworld. At least keep ****... :'( lol


----------



## CyberDruid

Sarcasm is one of things that text has trouble conveying...

I also know better than to waste time with a sarcastic-no point thread in the suggestion subforum here.

Can't we all just be happy and get along









Uh...guess not.


----------



## CyberDruid

Me radical?









looks in mirror









BRB


----------



## Retrospekt

I do agree though, to get points for this its like...***.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Me radical?









looks in mirror









BRB


Perhaps you should be the one with the V avatar...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


I do agree though, to get points for this its like...***.


Am I the only one who sees the funny thing in this post?


----------



## CyberDruid

It was recently suggested me that I posted this thread sarcastically to insult the mods.

Nothing could be further from the truth. I have the greatest respect for our directors: they are doing a thankless job for free.

Implementing such a screen would save them a ton of work...as I will continue bad posting every use of the dread "F" I see.


----------



## Retrospekt

I also took it as sarcastic humor, gonx. But it was suggested to me that it certainly is not. I'm confused.


----------



## Namrac

Like I said. Suggestion for a radical change. CD is completely serious about it, as he usually is with his suggestions, but some people think it's a bit too out-there and think it's a joke.

It won't happen. Yes, it's unfortunate that people are rude to one another, but to censor every single way imaginable of that happening is just going too far.


----------



## Retrospekt

The phrases are used so much that I think seeing the **** and trying to figure out what he meant is a pain in the butt.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Like I said. Suggestion for a radical change. CD is completely serious about it, as he usually is with his suggestions, but some people think it's a bit too out-there and think it's a joke.

It won't happen. Yes, it's unfortunate that people are rude to one another, but to censor every single way imaginable of that happening is just going too far.


Censoring is likely no answer true enough.

Rudeness is unacceptable here: that I agree. I have found that increasing the number of people on my ignore list has made it a lot easier for me to be polite









Use of the dreaded F is likely not going to scar our impressionable youth. A few hours of daytime television would do that....

One way or another a unified policy on the use of scatological Acronyms (SAs) is likely to be implemented....trust me.


----------



## Drax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


*** FU man... **** and ****

Kidding of course...and I do see your point. People needs to l2speak without profanity, but I do not think all F acronyms should be censored... such as the lesser used WYF (Where are you from?)
They need to be pre-defined like the current ones... or something similiar, because I know if you write the bad word of crap, it gets censored, even if you write it with 1's or such.


Only weird Denmarkian people use "WYF" gonX...


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I received two points a few days ago for telling someone to GT*O.

So if you think it's going a little too far then let's establish what is and isn't to be penalized. It irks me no end that I receive an infraction for something I have seen at least a thousand times in threads here. Either eliminate/enforce it/ignore it--but keep the playing field level.

TBH I think this is a valid issue...I have no problem receiving an infraction for rudeness or whatever. If this is truly profanity then lets screen it...


I've also been given infractions for stuff people do all the time, and i think it's bs that we get singled out when a mod disagrees with what we say but sees an opportunity to award an infraction.

However, i don't think these acronyms should be banned, as they are not cuss words per se.

I do not believe it is profanity and therefore should neither be banned nor awarded infractions upon.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Censoring is likely no answer true enough.

One way or another a unified policy on the use of scatological Acronyms (SAs) is likely to be implemented....trust me.


Aren't these two points contradictory to each other?

As far as a "unified policy," isn't there something in the ToS that speaks to this?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Rudeness is unacceptable here: that I agree.


Everybody: Practice what you preach...


----------



## SomeDooD

All censorship is bad, no matter for what.

Also, QFT is no profanity silly.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Censoring is likely no answer true enough.

Rudeness is unacceptable here: that I agree. I have found that increasing the number of people on my ignore list has made it a lot easier for me to be polite









Use of the dreaded F is likely not going to scar our impressionable youth. A few hours of daytime television would do that....

One way or another a unified policy on the use of scatological Acronyms (SAs) is likely to be implemented....trust me.


Yes, it's possible that at some point, certain acronyms will be disallowed - but the idea of every acronym containing "F" being banished from the forum's vocabulary is very, very unlikely.


----------



## CyberDruid

But how it is enforced is likely to be revisited....

No censorship is what I think what work best...but then you will see a lot more infractions because I do not think Moderators hand out an infraction for **** but think they would if it was spelled out.

I am for free everything: fee speech, freedom to make a fool of yourself, etc etc...

This Forum can't handle that...our members (myself included) lack the requisite control of self....

The moderators have enough work without the dreaded "F" I think.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I am for free everything: fee speech, freedom to make a fool of yourself, etc etc...


I don't wanna pay a fee for my speech


----------



## Chozart

The TOS is clear about it..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TOS*

You may NOT:
...
Use profanity. This includes the use of symbols or abbreviations to circumvent the no profanity rule.


Enforcement in an issue indeed, since a LOT of people use it.

I *should* infract probably all posts in this thread, but given the discussion, I am letting this one go.

I will bring this up with the other mods.


----------



## lanky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Yes, it's possible that at some point, certain acronyms will be disallowed - but the idea of every acronym containing "F" being banished from the forum's vocabulary is very, very unlikely.


I understand what you are saying CD, but to disallow any acronyms would be a bit too much, AFAIK, not all the acronyms are rude , yes, the offending ones should be disallowed, agreed.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


I don't wanna pay a fee for my speech










the Dreaded "R" lol it was a typo I assu e you.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


The TOS is clear about it..

Enforcement in an issue indeed, since a LOT of people use it.

I *should* infract probably all posts in this thread, but given the discussion, I am letting this one go.

I will bring this up with the other mods.



As usual I am skating on thin ice...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


the Dreaded "R" lol it was a typo I assu e you.


Great. Now he's going to sue us.


----------



## Chozart

Closing thread for now. Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## admin

We are a community who has always looked to help people in a professional manner. Some acronyms are synonymous with swearing - which we have never allowed. We have also stated that attempts to circumvent our attempts to keep this community professional are not welcomed either. This is NOT a censorship issue - but rather, Overclock.net keeping true to what we have always been/continue to strive to be.

If you want a place to swear and speak in internet lingo, this is not it - never has been.


----------



## kennymester

I mean it can't be that hard to not swear. Lets all remeber that song from the South Park movie.

"**** is the worst word that you can say, **** is the worst word that you can say"

I find it easy to replace swear words with funny words instead that way no one gets offended. Like **** could be shut the fruit up.


----------



## admin

Adding ***** or using acronyms that are synonymous with swearing ARE both the same as swearing.

- The censorship ("*****") is just reactive action to someone who has broken our rules. 
- Acronyms that are synonymous with swearing are defined as circumvention of our rules.

Both of these will not be tolerated - the same way that swearing here has never been tolerated.

We are a professional community. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## kennymester

Maybe its better that there is no more discussion of this and we can just leave it as no tolerance for swearing period, whether it be abreviations or just some random asterisks. Thread closed?


----------



## Crazy9000

It's the concept, not just the words. I think things have shaped up some with admin back; perhaps people fear him or something.


----------



## Muhahahaha

I can understand banning something like GT*O or ST*U, because those can be used in "mean" ways. But banning something like WT*? That's like telling us not to use "LOL". Words are only bad if you think they are, or if you use them in a bad way... WT* just expresses a sense of confusion and is too ubiquitous to be banned.

Just MHO.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha* 
I can understand banning something like GT*O or ST*U, because those can be used in "mean" ways. But banning something like WT*? That's like telling us not to use "LOL". Words are only bad if you think they are, or if you use them in a bad way... WT* just expresses a sense of confusion and is too ubiquitous to be banned.

Just MHO.









The F in that context is not appropriate here. Please see my last posts on that.

There are many other acronyms you can use to replace the acronym in question.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
The F in that context is not appropriate here. Please see my last posts on that.

There are many other acronyms you can use to replace the acronym in question.

How about the word "hell". Is that considered inappropiate?


----------



## admin

No







Not here anyway. As long as it is used in a way that doesn't not violate any other rules (e.g. bashing other users).


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Adding ***** or using acronyms that are synonymous with swearing ARE both the same as swearing.

- The censorship ("*****") is just reactive action to someone who has broken our rules.
- Acronyms that are synonymous with swearing are defined as circumvention of our rules.

Both of these will not be tolerated - the same way that swearing here has never been tolerated.

We are a professional community. Let's keep it that way.

Just curious...if we're all having this big discussion, how come everyone missed the face.










EDIT: OK, it doesn't work any more









Its in the smilies list though.

EDIT2: Removed by admin


----------



## admin

It has been corrected.


----------



## prosser13

Thanks, I'll edit my post now and get rid of the censored bits


----------



## Mjolnir

The dreaded asterisk! We should ban all those lil' buggers, too.

Whenever I see an asterisk, I get giddy, because a know a dirty thought has been thunk.


----------



## admin

If you see a post that has violated the rules (someone used foul language and our system censored the term OR someone is actively trying to circumvent the rules by using asterisks), please report the post.


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I received two points a few days ago for telling someone to GT*O.

So if you think it's going a little too far then let's establish what is and isn't to be penalized. It irks me no end that I receive an infraction for something I have seen at least a thousand times in threads here. Either eliminate/enforce it/ignore it--but keep the playing field level.

TBH I think this is a valid issue...I have no problem receiving an infraction for rudeness or whatever. If this is truly profanity then lets screen it...

You are penalized because some JERK compalined to the moderators. It's not OCN, and it's not the majority of us. It's the over-reactive moderators and the jerks with rice-paper thin skin.

Seriously moderators...chill out. It's not the end of the world if someone complains. I've seen some REALLY big blog sites with comments which are vulgar to the extreme and they don't get shut down. Are we talking cowardice here?


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjolnir* 
The dreaded asterisk! We should ban all those lil' buggers, too.

Whenever I see an asterisk, I get giddy, because a know a dirty thought has been thunk.

Right, maybe we should run wires into our brains so the orwellian "arbitrators" can determine if a thought crime is about to happen and we can be shocked into submission before the infraction begsin to take shape. Really, do we cater to 12 year olds or adults?


----------



## admin

Someone who reports a post that conflicts with the rules we have always had is not a jerk because they have done so. It helps us do our job.

We have always catered to all-ages. We also have always attempted to keep everything here at a professional level. Vulgar terms have never been welcomed.


----------



## CyberDruid

Fair enough. Let's keep it clean guys. I am done with my jihad on the letter "f" for now...but me and the Bad Post button are old friends.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*


You are penalized because some JERK compalined to the moderators. It's not OCN, and it's not the majority of us. It's the over-reactive moderators and the jerks with rice-paper thin skin.

Seriously moderators...chill out. It's not the end of the world if someone complains. I've seen some REALLY big blog sites with comments which are vulgar to the extreme and they don't get shut down. Are we talking cowardice here?


As Admin said we are a site with proffesionalism in mind. Vulgar comments will not achieve OCN's goal. People who report bad posts are doing the right thing so keep it up guys !.

Also maybe take a read here : http://www.overclock.net/new-members...n-members.html


----------



## adam144

I'm sorry but all this sensitivity is getting beyond a joke now.

Yeah ok so the post count one was alright but blocking "***" and such?

These things are used all over on the internet nowadays by people of all ages.

We aren't actually saying the word, and if people know what they mean already, is it really going to offend them?

And anyway do we REALLY have anybody here who isn't mature enough to deal with that sort of language when it's represented by the first letter?

Sigh.


----------



## CyberDruid

It would help if you read the thread before posting









The owner of the Forum has told us how he expects us to act...you can either get with the program or...the program will get with you


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adam144*


I'm sorry but all this sensitivity is getting beyond a joke now.

Yeah ok so the post count one was alright but blocking "***" and such?

These things are used all over on the internet nowadays by people of all ages.

We aren't actually saying the word, and if people know what they mean already, is it really going to offend them?

And anyway do we REALLY have anybody here who isn't mature enough to deal with that sort of language when it's represented by the first letter?

Sigh.


As CD said, please do read this thread and my posts for the rationale.

Will it really bother you to post WTH (or something like it) instead?


----------



## Ninja_Boy

I have a quick question:

If I type in a word that is blocked on the forum can the mods/admins see what it says or does it show up as asterisks for them, too?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy*


I have a quick question:

If I type in a word that is blocked on the forum can the mods/admins see what it says or does it show up as asterisks for them, too?


Just don't swear here! This is not the place. But to answer your question, it can be done either way.


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Just don't swear here! This is not the place. But to answer your question, it can be done either way.


I know, I've learned my lesson... 16 Infraction Points...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adam144*


I'm sorry but all this sensitivity is getting beyond a joke now.

Yeah ok so the post count one was alright but blocking "***" and such?

These things are used all over on the internet nowadays by people of all ages.

We aren't actually saying the word, and if people know what they mean already, is it really going to offend them?

And anyway do we REALLY have anybody here who isn't mature enough to deal with that sort of language when it's represented by the first letter?

Sigh.


This is a forum for people of all ages. I dont think parents of younger people or younger people themselves will want to see vulgar comments left right and centre. Remember its not just that its rude but using vulgar words everywhere looks messy and is just confusing and makes a hard read.

Keep it friendly, Keep it family safe.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy*


I know, I've learned my lesson... 16 Infraction Points...










Just don't swear here! This is not the place. But to answer your question, it can be done either way.


----------



## jonny1989

Why do this now an infraction is a much better way to go about this,If you simply ***** it out then the meaning is still going to come across the same way as if you sow what it said,if some one post "**** you retared" there still going to get there piont acrost,and you still know that he/she said ''****'',but if you give them and infraction thats a taking somthing away then it is more likley that they will stop after an infraction or two.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonny1989*


Why do this now an infraction is a much better way to go about this,If you simply ***** it out then the meaning is still going to come across the same way as if you sow what it said,if some one post "**** you retared" there still going to get there piont acrost,and you still know that he/she said ''****'',but if you give them and infraction thats a taking somthing away then it is more likley that they will stop after an infraction or two.


If you have **** appear in your post, you will get an infraction. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, the asterisks are a reactive measure to someone _breaking the rules_.

Also, please do use spell check when posting here







Our usability depends on it.


----------



## CyberDruid

Please read this thread before posting


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Doesn't QFT = Quoted For Truth?

If so, I don't get why they would outlaw that. And seriously, banning letters now?


Yeah, but it can also mean a couple o things :\\

I personally think that the whole "F" thing is taking things a step too far..


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Yeah, but it can also mean a couple o things :\\

I personally think that the whole "F" thing is taking things a step too far..


We have not banned "f". Please read this thread. We have banned acronyms that are synonymous with words that are already against our rules. Not sure how many times I can say this.


----------



## The Duke

The internet is cited as a main cause for degradation of the English language and others! 
We are all here to learn and share our knowledge about OCing, softwares etc... and not to learn how to become less proficient in any language. 
The youth look up to the knowledgeable and respect is earned and shared.

Swearing gains no respect, nor does it impart knowledge and is only functional in degrading the message at hand!


----------



## prosser13

*makes suggestion thread for OCN word of the day thread*

Maybe everyone could post in it at least once a day repeating a long, complex word?


----------



## Grim

I understand that admin.

But - I mean, seeing that even when **red. A reader will still understand what is meant..
sometimes you wonder about its effectiveness, you know..

(protecting younger users)...

Anywho - PERSONALLY, I dont have any big problem with it.
I'm no potty mouth.

(and no one understands our curse words anyway







)


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


We have not banned "f". Please read this thread. We have banned acronyms that are synonymous with words that are already against our rules. Not sure how many times I can say this.


What about acronyms such as QFT then? It means 2 things, quit <blah> talking or quoted for truth.


----------



## admin

Grim - the goal is to see no asterisks. So the issue is moot. Members who swear (i.e. you see *****) will receive an infraction. In time, you will learn not to swear here and then we solve the problem









gonX - it's all about context. Both of those uses of that acronym are used in fundamentally different ways.


----------



## Chozart

And again, it's all clearly outlined in the TOS:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TOS*

||General Membership||

You may NOT:
...
Use profanity. This includes the use of symbols or abbreviations to circumvent the no profanity rule.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Grim - the goal is to see no asterisks. So the issue is moot. Members who swear (i.e. you see *****) will receive an infraction. In time, you will learn not to swear here and then we solve the problem









gonX - it's all about context. Both of those uses of that acronym are used in fundamentally different ways.


I did think about that too, but usually when I see people use either, it's the only word in their post


----------



## CyberDruid

I am unleet--I did not even know what AFK meant







The Duke had to tell me on ventrillo much to the amusement of the onlisteners.

We use so many acronyms as it is sometimes I just make them up...lol

IYKWIM


----------



## Mjolnir

if you know what I mean?


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I am unleet--I did not even know what AFK meant







The Duke had to tell me on ventrillo much to the amusement of the onlisteners.

We use so many acronyms as it is sometimes I just make them up...lol

IYKWIM


I yawn kuickly when I'm mad?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
I yawn kuickly when I'm mad?









I was expecting some witty UK'er to put something into that.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I was expecting some witty UK'er to put something into that.

Good to hear I didn't disappoint


----------



## sniperscope

I was warned for having "***" in my avatar. I mean, ***!? <--- Oh, so it is censored now. Great.

But yea, censoring letters is a bit much. For those who already know what the word is then its too late for them, but youngans who don't know what it means wont have the word invoked my "The Dreaded "F"".


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I received two points a few days ago for telling someone to GT*O.

So if you think it's going a little too far then let's establish what is and isn't to be penalized. It irks me no end that I receive an infraction for something I have seen at least a thousand times in threads here. Either eliminate/enforce it/ignore it--but keep the playing field level.

TBH I think this is a valid issue...I have no problem receiving an infraction for rudeness or whatever. If this is truly profanity then lets screen it...

I agree. Do your job , or don't.


----------



## l V l

Yeah I got a friggin infraction for this stuff, come on people. It is NOT that serious...


----------



## born2killU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I received two points a few days ago for telling someone to GT*O.


are you serious ?

I think this is going a little overboard with warning

might have to go all


----------



## Boris4ka

I seriously think internet acronyms like this should not be considered vulgar language.


----------



## CyberDruid

You guys obviously are not reading through this thread. Admin has posted in this thread repeatedly and regardless of what you think what Admin wants Admin gets...nuff said.

This is great test for who reads threads before posting though


----------



## sniperscope

I agree with most people here, that I think this is a little unnecessary, censoring just internet acronyms, but I'm attempting to look at it from the other perspective; a kid sees WT*, and thinks, what does that mean? So they google it and find out the true meaning from somewhere like the urban dictionary or summat.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClaytonCallihan*


Yeah I got a friggin infraction for this stuff, come on people. It is NOT that serious...


There's this thing I don't get, and that is people being so damn pissed off for getting an infraction. All I have to say that 99.99% of the times you get an infraction, you deserve it, because you did something wrong. To my own defense I have 0 points on my own account and has gotten a total of 3 points since I joined.

As long as you're polite, you won't get any infractions.


----------



## iampoor

I have an idea....

How about we let admin decide and simply agree with him...

Or we leave....


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


You guys obviously are not reading through this thread. Admin has posted in this thread repeatedly and regardless of what you think what Admin wants Admin gets...nuff said.

This is great test for who reads threads before posting though











Try reading the thread to see what Admin wants us to do


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


I have an idea....

How about we let admin decide and simply agree with him...

Or we leave....


Try read the thread, admin already posted.

*EDIT*

OMG physic! lol CyberD


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Try read the thread, admin already posted.

*EDIT*

OMG physic! lol CyberD


Thats the point.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


There's this thing I don't get, and that is people being so damn pissed off for getting an infraction. All I have to say that 99.99% of the times you get an infraction, you deserve it, because you did something wrong. To my own defense I have 0 points on my own account and has gotten a total of 3 points since I joined.

As long as you're polite, you won't get any infractions.


Untrue.

I've been infracted for making a tribute to a mod.

Requesting if you have old p.c. parts to give away I'lll take them instead of you throwing them away.

Being rude to MYSELF

.....


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


There's this thing I don't get, and that is people being so damn pissed off for getting an infraction. All I have to say that 99.99% of the times you get an infraction, you deserve it, because you did something wrong. To my own defense I have 0 points on my own account and has gotten a total of 3 points since I joined.

As long as you're polite, you won't get any infractions.


QFT









I deserved it as much as anyone...I rarely use vulgarity but I just lost my cool about 3 am and should have logged off.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


Thats the point.









Untrue.

I've been infracted for making a tribute to a mod.

Requesting if you have old p.c. parts to give away I'lll take them instead of you throwing them away.

Being rude to MYSELF

.....


"Making a tribute to a mod" could easily be misunderstood. Usually if you think an infraction was fully undeserved, PM the moderator who infracted you and tell him that it ie. wasn't deserved.

Requesting for parts... now that's a stupid one. It clearly states in the TOS that cyber-begging is not allowed. People choose if they want to give items away themselves.

And being rude to yourself can also be many different things. Just insulting in general is a bad idea


----------



## iampoor

I suppose...

I dunno sometimes (I had a long talk to them about it and they say if othes do dumb things in my thread its my fault) it seems as if the members that are jerks to others don't get in trouble but I do for small trivial things.

Alright so BACK on-topic


----------



## admin

Please, for my own sanity, read this thread (especially my posts) before complaining. As mentioned, there are many forums on the internet that you can swear all you want (in full words or in acronyms). This is not one of them. This attempt to keep the forums professional and friendly is partially the reason we are where we are today.

If you want to complain because you now have to type WTH instead of an acronym standing for a vulgar term, save your typing. You obviously did not read the rules when you joined or anytime recently.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


There's this thing I don't get, and that is people being so damn pissed off for getting an infraction.* All I have to say that 99.99% of the times you get an infraction, you deserve it, because you did something wrong. *To my own defense I have 0 points on my own account and has gotten a total of 3 points since I joined.

*As long as you're polite, you won't get any infractions.*


Best post in this thread, especially the highlit parts.









Edit: It specifically addresses the problem. Lack of self-control. That, more than anything, causes problems.

The solution to conflict in threads? Ignore the post that offends you. VERY EASY TO DO, in my opinion. I'd link you all to one that involved me, but I won't. I didn't fly off the handle because I knew it was the wrong thing to do. I had the choice of reporting those posts. If other people want to report those bad, rude, hostile posts, they can do so. Taking the high road can sometimes be the best thing.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Please, for my own sanity, read this thread (especially my posts)before complaining. As mentioned, there are many forums on the internet that you can swear all you want (in full words or in acronyms). This is not one of them. This attempt to keep the forums professional and friendly is partially the reason we are where we are today.

If you want to complain because you now have to type WTH instead of an acronym standing for a vulgar term, save your typing. You obviously did not read the rules when you joined or anytime recently.


Now I KNOW for a fact Admin is feeling just the same way I do after I start a thread









Now about that reply block until a thread is read idea of mine...









lol


----------



## admin

LOL









I really don't mind explaining it for the 10th time







I just need to keep it interesting for myself.


----------



## CyberDruid

Try different fonts and colors


----------



## an51r

I really cannot believe that a thread like this is needed. Do not curse or be an idiot and no infractions will be given. If you people really get that mad at an internet posting forum well then maybe you should not be posting on one.


----------



## admin

I will not close this thread - but I think it's fair to say that this topic is done with now. If you REALLY have something productive to add, please do post. Else, let it be







Get back to the pursuit of performance


----------



## {core2duo}werd

how do you know if you got an infraction? i have never seen anything that said i got one, and i wouldn't expect to have one but i would like to know how i would know if it happens.


----------



## sniperscope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


how do you know if you got an infraction? i have never seen anything that said i got one, and i wouldn't expect to have one but i would like to know how i would know if it happens.


You will know. You know where the list is for your REP in your user CP? A similar list appears above it showing the "latest infractions received". You will also most probably be PM'd by the mod who gave it to you to warn you about what you did, and notify you of the infraction.


----------



## Taeric

Infraction/warning notifications are automatically sent via PM and e-mail, so you would know if you received one (which you haven't, I checked). And as other have stated, you can view your infraction/warning history in your profile.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Also if you go into your User profile by clicking your username, if you look to the right you will see a small list of Infractions/Warnings gained.


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Having recently been made aware that the dreaded "F" in many acronyms is considered profanity here on the Forum I would suggest that acronyms be added to the filter that screens all other profanity on the forum. Any acronym with the dread "F" could simply be eliminated.

Acronyms such as: GT*O, ST*U, Q*T, WT*, N*W, O*T, *U etc etc could simply appear as ****, ****, ***, ***, ***, **.

Not only would this protect us all from the dread "F" it might save some of us from a few infractions...or not...

Just a another one of those Dread CyberDruid suggestions









(please note: no actual profanity was used here....just the **** asterick...to make a point...thanks







)


I dont think its the "dreaded letters" that are a problem. Its that all too often these "letters" are directed at others... namely st*u. IMO you might as well just say the swear word. Its absolutely no different as the results are the same and that is a problem and isnt what overclock.net stands for.


----------



## The Pook

What about OM*G and the like? I've never seen that used outside of a joking manner.

I use it all the time. D:


----------



## JoeUbi

Well, one issue with blocking the acronym "FU" is that it might get bleeped out of other words containing the letters fu.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


Well, one issue with blocking the acronym "FU" is that it might get bleeped out of other words containing the letters fu.


You can define it so it blocks it if it's standalone.

Example:

FU Dude = ** Dude

I like Tofu = I like Tofu

also, Pook, the ONLY thing you write is "rofl" or "....."


----------



## JacKz5o

Would I get banned if I say BFG? We all know what the F in BFG stands for









BFG 4800GTX!


----------



## d3daiM

No comment.


----------



## admin

Guys - Please read this entire thread if you want reasons as to why we have done this.

As I mentioned, I do not want to close this thread - so unless you have something constructive to add, DO NOT POST.

If you try to circumvent the "no swearing" rule here, you will receive an infraction. This is not the place to speak in foul language (whether in full words or in acronyms). This is a professional, friendly community. Please do not make more work for the people involved in maintaining that.

Edit: Obviously some people do not/will not listen. If you do not like the rules you agreed to when you signed up here, there are many other forums out there where you can swear all you want.


----------

